# Vagabond vs Berserk



## Aokiji (Nov 8, 2008)

Which is the better manga?


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 8, 2008)

*Berserk.*

Im not really that far in to Vagabond yet though, so it might change later for all i know.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nothing surpasses Gutts, nothing!!!


----------



## Segan (Nov 8, 2008)

Berserk, obviously.


----------



## keiiya (Nov 8, 2008)

As much as I am enjoying Vagabond, I'd have to pick Berserk. It gives me such a warm tingly feeling deep down when I read it. ^_^


----------



## Medusa (Nov 8, 2008)

I like both, but vagabond's story is so slow & well berserk's release is so slow as hell

o I know dat vagabond's art is realistic more than berserk.. 

so I am huge fan of guts

golden age is teh best arc of all mangas by so far.. no one beats that superb awesome arc

berserk for me


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 8, 2008)

keiiya said:


> As much as I am enjoying Vagabond, I'd have to pick Berserk. It gives me such a warm tingly feeling deep down when I read it. ^_^



So you like rape.

Also, why do you color random words?


----------



## Segan (Nov 8, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> So you like rape.
> 
> Also, why do you color random words?


Oh, come on.

Berserk is awesome because Guts is awesome. All the rape can disappear, it's still Berserk because we have Guts the fucking 100 man slayer with a goddamn Dragonslayer.

We have Zodd, the most awesome Nosferatu created in history.

We have the God Hand, especially Slann.

We have Skull Knight.

We have all those awesome Apostles like Grunbeld, Locus and Irvine.

And we got fucking and goddamn reborn Ganishka.

Rape? You sure are narrowminded.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 8, 2008)

Segan said:


> Oh, come on.
> 
> Berserk is awesome because Guts is awesome. All the rape can disappear, it's still Berserk because we have Guts the fucking 100 man slayer with a goddamn Dragonslayer.
> 
> ...



Dude, if you remember, I bashed that fool who whined in the convo about how depicting rape=grlorifying rape.

I'm talking about how it gives him/her a "warm, tingly feeling deep inside".

What the fuck, warm and tingly in a cold bizarre manga like Berserk? There's only way that makes sense: sex. Given that a lot of the sex in Berserk is non-consensual, I felt that joke was appropriate.

Your sense of humor fails you again Segan.


----------



## Segan (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey, he can have some other kind of fetish that makes him "feel warm and tingly down here".

Like...well, like the young children Guts keeps running into.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 8, 2008)

Maybe it's aroused by Gutts' sword.


----------



## rldragon (Nov 8, 2008)

Indeed


----------



## Segan (Nov 8, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Maybe it's aroused by Gutts' sword.


Like Farneze, you mean?


----------



## tictactoc (Nov 8, 2008)

I prefer Vagabond. More spiritual to me.


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2008)

i loved that scene where farnese was so on guts dragonslayer

one of the most memorable scenes ever!!!

of course berserk beats vagabond

i barely remember what's going on in vagabond


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I read both but I prefer Vagabond, the art is better and Berserk is just OTT sometimes with all that rape crap.

I mean don't get me wrong Berserk is awesome

but I just prefer Vagabond.


----------



## Segan (Nov 8, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Well I read both but I prefer Vagabond, the art is better and Berserk is just OTT sometimes with all that rape crap.
> 
> I mean don't get me wrong Berserk is awesome
> 
> but I just prefer Vagabond.


Which is not the answer to the question from the OP.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 8, 2008)

Well Berserk is the same  thing over and over again which is ok sometimes but not all the time.

I think the character developement is better in Vagabond, the arts better and I prefer the storyline.

Although nothing in Vagabond thus far can beat the Band of Hawk arc.


----------



## seastone (Nov 8, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Well Berserk is the same  thing over and over again which is ok sometimes but not all the time.



Same thing over and over? No berserk arc is like the other one.They are all unique in their own way.


----------



## rldragon (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, there is a period of twenty-ish chapters which was pretty repetative


----------



## Tokito (Nov 8, 2008)

Vagabond. I prefer the artwork, setting and characters. Furthermore for some reason I really dislike the current arc in Berserk.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 8, 2008)

Berserk for me

berserk is more than just mass killing and gang rape.

it's about companionship, the daily struggles that they must face to reach their goal  to reap the rewards of their adventures.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 8, 2008)

Everything in Berserk is better than Vagabond don't get me wrong though because Vagabond is a good manga in it's own right, just not as amazingly epic as Berserk


----------



## Codde (Nov 8, 2008)

Vagabond. There's no area (that comes to mind at the moment at least) that I'd put Berserk above Vagabond in save for maybe art. But even then what Inoue does in a week, Miura and Studio Gaga take much longer. Quality wise I wouldn't even be inclined to put Berserk among the top 5 or maybe even top 10 manga I've read considering the last third of the series.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 8, 2008)

The Golden Age arc is probably the best arc of any manga.  

Despite that, it's a damn close comparison imo.  I only say this because I think Vagabond is a little more consistently good.  They both have fantastic art, deep characters, and those introspective philosophical moments I love in these stories.

I'll go with Berserk for the highs and Vagabond for all around.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2008)

I like Berserk. Guts is badass. Vagabond is good, but I need to get into it more.


----------



## keiiya (Nov 8, 2008)

Aokiji said:
			
		

> So you like rape.


Hahahaha. I wasn't refering to the rape in the manga and I certainly wasn't making any sexual references.

I like the a middle-ages swordfest but what I like more is the mangas dark and twisted look at human nature. My comment was refering to how I really enjoy stories that examine man's self-destructive nature and show character development. 
The words I used were just my way of expressing this in a quick sentence. ^_^



> Also, why do you color random words?


Just because it's fun. :>
Not everyone likes it though. :<


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm one of those.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 8, 2008)

I like Berserk better myself, but then again, I've only read like one chapter of each...Need time to read some more!


----------



## Tokito (Nov 8, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> it's about companionship, the daily struggles that they must face to reach their goal  to reap the rewards of their adventures.



But that sounds like a description which could apply to Vagabond just as well.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 8, 2008)

Code said:


> Vagabond. There's no area (that comes to mind at the moment at least) that I'd put Berserk above Vagabond in save for maybe art. But even then what Inoue does in a week, Miura and Studio Gaga take much longer. Quality wise I wouldn't even be inclined to put Berserk among the top 5 or maybe even top 10 manga I've read considering the last third of the series.



I guess i'm biased but i would put Berserk above in all areas, no other manga had me caught up so heavily in it's story and characters, also the artwork looks better to me than Vagabond.

Although like i said before Vagabond is also one of my favourites easily in my top 5 it's also just that good


----------



## tictactoc (Nov 8, 2008)

Berserk is an epic story.


But the characterisation in Vagabond... Just damn :x


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 8, 2008)

I would choose Berserk, even after some really crappy parts like the Faggoty Fairy arc. The Eclipse is by far the most touching arc ever. The epic battles are awesome.

Vagabond is epic in its own right and far more realistic. But i like fantasy more...


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 8, 2008)

In characterization I would easily choose Vagabond above Berserk. It's amazing how great it develops every main character and the focus of the story switches every time so nicely.

Also, while both manga's art are outstanding and among the best I've ever seen I kind of like Inoue's style better... Though Miura does make more impressive spreads with multiple things going on at once even in the tiniest of corners, but I don't like the way he draws characters faces and stuff too much, except maybe Griffith.

In general story I would choose Berserk, simply because it appeals to me more and has more things going on at once. Guts' vengeance, his internal struggle with his beast, Griffith's dream of ruling over a country, the rise and fall of the Band of the Hawk, all has been extremely well written in my opinion. Also, Vagabond is more about personal struggles and its characters' growth I think.


I think overall I would choose Vagabond, it just does everything right. But Berserk is by no means bad, it's only losing to Inoue which is something that the majority of mangaka do...

... That said, even if I consider Vagabond to be the "best", Berserk is my "favorite" among the too, if that makes any sense. Like, you can have a favorite something and admit its flaws and mistakes, but you still like it better than what does everything perfect.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2008)

I think Berserk has been pretty meh at times, same with Vagabond tho. Overall the Eclipse was just too good and I like the characters alittle better. Still not a fan of the overuse of tittys in Berserk tho


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 8, 2008)

That monk in Vagabond is the win.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2008)

Puck cannot be beaten


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 8, 2008)

As hbi2k said: "Puck is the Jar Jar Binks of Berserk."


----------



## Munken (Nov 8, 2008)

Berserk duh


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 8, 2008)

Personally I liked Berserk a lot more. But I'm probably a bit biased, as it's the first "real" manga I've read. It's quite a transition from the likes of Naruto and Bleach.

Vagabond is damn excellent though, although personally that era in Japanese history is boring as hell to me.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Nov 9, 2008)

i think berserk is better...even though vagabond isn't bad,i'm just at chapter 200 btw in vagabond....berserk is just epic....i dont know any other manga that got me hooked up like it


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 9, 2008)

Golden Age Berserk was probaly one of my favorite parts ever.

Though as a whole, i prefer Vagabond just a little more


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2008)

Golden age, Eclipse and the return of Griffiths are the best arcs in manga but since then Berserk's been pretty average. But I agree with the user that said the whole Samurai era is boring.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 9, 2008)

both are a great read but somehow theres something about gatts when he's on a rampage that makes me happy.


----------



## tom (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't get why he's still the 100-man slayer. He could definitely take on 1000 easily right now.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 16, 2010)

They are different, they cant be compared.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Nov 16, 2010)

I actually read vagabond much later than my friends did.  It was one of those mangas that were on my to read list after I read berserk and slam dunk in probably my most fun summer reading manga.

2 years later I finally read it.  Only somehow I was slightly disappointed.  I think it was because of all the hype everyone gave it.  Basically I kept hoping for an arc on par with the golden age arc in berserk but vagabond didn't have one.

Overall Vagabond is pretty badass and has more of a chance of being a complete story than berserk does.  The final arc should be epic if you know a bit of the background.  I guess I was frustrated with masashi's constant questioning of things when I thought he already knew the answers to them.

btw reading this thread I'm happy this hasn't turned into a flame war.  If this was some OP vs bleach vs naruto trollbait this thread would have already been derailed.


----------



## yo586 (Nov 16, 2010)

Its interesting that as I grow older, I find myself gravitating from the Berserk to Vagabond camp.  Both are great, but the theme of a man's quest for truth/art in what is generally a very violent pursuit is a beautiful setting for a story.  Add to that the characterisation and masterful artwork of Inoue and you have a manga that when I read, I feel drawn in at a different level.  The way Inoue draws movement and faces does me in.

Berserk is awesome though, and definitely wins out in the adrenalin and sheer badass categories.  It is probably the manga that I have read the most times over.  And the way Miura draws Griffith is on par with Inoue's characters, IMO.

Two other honorable mentions here are Vinland Saga and Blade of the Immortal, both fantastic and drawn for a similar audience.  Can't go wrong with any of the 4.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 16, 2010)

lol why are you comparing them...because both the main characters are "100 man slayers"


----------



## Intus Legere (Nov 16, 2010)

Vagabond. Besides other reasons, there is one major one, defined in two words: Takehiko Inoue.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2010)

Berserk is much better. Vagabond was getting really good, but recently its been boring me to tears. I get what the author is trying to do, but considering he doesn't release on a weekly basis and this crap has been going on for so long, I just think he has fucked over the manga at this point


----------



## Epik High (Nov 17, 2010)

I prefer Berserk, as stated before by a certain registrant; Vagabond has genuinely been boring me as of late, though that's not the sole reason.

Though, I do vastly prefer Inoue's art style by a large margin, but Berserk is a bit more enthralling with the happenings and implementations of certain aspects in general.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 17, 2010)

tictactoc said:


> I prefer Vagabond. More spiritual to me.



Yea same exact reason why i like it more too


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2010)

Its a tie for me. But the past 80 chapters for both series haven't been as good as they both were earlier on. I prefer berserk's artstyle because i was hooked in by it from the get-go while it took until around maybe chapter 130ish for me to warm up to vagabond's. I prefer Inoue's style more in his other manga like REAL and Slam Dunk. It didn't really go too well with samurai at first to me but obviously now it does. And its crazy how much his art has evolved since Slam Dunk.


----------



## yo586 (Nov 17, 2010)

I guess if you read Vagabond for the superb fights alone, then the last chapters are boring.  But that is missing the greatest part of it.  Ever since Musashi has been injured has been the most amazing part of the manga to me.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 17, 2010)

I like them both about the same I don't consider either series better than the other.
They both give me different things but in the end thats not enough to make me think either one is superior to the other.


----------



## Gain (Nov 17, 2010)

Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou is the best seinen

these two are chumps


----------



## p-lou (Nov 17, 2010)

alpha could so take gutts on in a fight


----------



## Gain (Nov 17, 2010)

absolutely correct p-lou 

you don't even need to make an obd thread about that!


----------



## p-lou (Nov 17, 2010)

i dunno

it could be a good thread


----------



## p-lou (Nov 17, 2010)

you would probably have to give gutts musashi to help out


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 18, 2010)

Vagabond.

Although I liked Berserk more when manga was at its prime, but now I almost completely lost interest in it.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 18, 2010)

Vagabond

but Berserk is still awesome


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Nov 18, 2010)

The pace in Vagabond is too slow. I don't mean action sequences, but rather general story development. I get that it's supposed to be realistic that way, but how long has Musashi been feeling sorry for himself by now? 
I'm getting tired of it, let alone the supporting cast which hasn't really changed that much either since the story started. That's the main reason Vagabond is starting to get boring lately. Something needs to happen, even the storyline is too realistic, something extraordinary needs to happen before we get excited by mundane things like Musashi walking in a forest and talking to people in a cell, because of a lack of cool events.

Berserk has a better pace in the story, and there are events that have tangible effects on the characters, moreso than it does in Vagabond. Not to say it doesn't have it's share of faults, some arcs tend to be a tad too long, and it wouldn't hurt to reveal a bit more mysteries from time to time, for example.

It's hard to compare the artwork, Vagabond has a nice style, maybe better than Berserk, but too often goes for expressive and stylistic, instead of details, Berserk finds a better balance.

By the way I would rate REAL above Vagabond anyway, much more emotional story and also much deeper than Vagabond because it's not afraid to tackle some really difficult issues. The characters are more relatable too, in Vagabond they're a bit distant to us. That's a flaw in Berserk too, but there it's more acceptable because of the unrealistic universe.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 18, 2010)

vagabond is boring shit. Nice to look at but boring shit. Needs more gore and tits.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 18, 2010)

Vagabond is all about art there?s nothing else so berserk is easily better


----------



## Blinky (Nov 18, 2010)

Berserk is pretty good but at times the whole "GRIMMDARK!!" thing can get annoying. I prefer Vagabond.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 18, 2010)

Golden Age Berserk.

However when both get finished, Vagabond might edge it out.
Recent Berserk is suffering from pacing issues badly, hope Miura somehow gets his act together again:/

Vagabond also has a slow pace though just like current Vinland Saga, but at least the chapters are more frequent.




Kind of a big deal said:


> By the way I would rate REAL above Vagabond anyway, much more emotional story and also much deeper than Vagabond because it's not afraid to tackle some really difficult issues. The characters are more relatable too, in Vagabond they're a bit distant to us. That's a flaw in Berserk too, but there it's more acceptable because of the unrealistic universe.



One of the strongest points in Berserk (at its peak) to me was how the characters were an open book, so there was room to feel empathy for them even I couldn't relate to Gutts for example.


----------

